# How I store my hand tools - how do you do yours?



## Karl (24 Jan 2009)

There are a lot of threads about tool cabinets at the moment, and some may be feeling a little inadequate about their tool storage. So I thought I would share some pics of my very simple tool storage






















Most tools are supported using either brass panel pins or those brass hooks you can buy. Mounted on some spare oak veneered MDF I had lying round. The chisel mounts are simply two pieces of dowel mounted on some brass eye hooks. The chisels then sit between the board and the dowel. 

Hope that gives some tips to anybody trying to put their tools into some order!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## MikeG. (24 Jan 2009)

karl":3bjsd2j3 said:


> Hope that gives some tips to anybody trying to put their tools into some order!
> Karl



My top tip would be to not have 14 planes to store :wink: Think of all the space you would save!!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:  

A couple of shelves, a few drawers and some nails in the wall do for me:





Mike


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Jan 2009)

Excellent, Karl - everything to hand, just where you need it  I have a similar arrangement (copied loosely from how Rob (Woodbloke) has done his). 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul

PS. Don't listen to that Garnham bloke - you can *never* have too many planes


----------



## MikeG. (24 Jan 2009)

Paul Chapman":25un4zdt said:


> PS. Don't listen to that Garnham bloke - you can *never* have too many planes


----------



## wizer (24 Jan 2009)

Neater than my arrangement. I have plans to do something about it this summer, nothing so grand as Nibbs or Waka tho.


----------



## Ironballs (24 Jan 2009)

You need to buy some more tools first to make it worthwhile Tom. Trust me :lol:


----------



## Mr Ed (24 Jan 2009)

Mike Garnham":1x46v3sh said:


> karl":1x46v3sh said:
> 
> 
> > Hope that gives some tips to anybody trying to put their tools into some order!
> ...



Never mind the planes mike, 2 electric sanders counts as a tool collection in my book! :lol: 

Cheers, Ed


----------



## joiner_sim (24 Jan 2009)

I hate to say it, but my all my hand tools aren't kept very neatly at all! I've got one of those mobile Stanley Tool chests, I try to keep the planes at thebottom so they cant get too damaged, but it could probably happen. Everything seems to just get thrown in. Only reason I've got it is because its on wheels and alot easier to transport from home to work when I need to.

:roll: Wish I'd got a lovely big open tool set on the wall or something, just not enough space!


----------



## MikeG. (24 Jan 2009)

EdSutton":3meuzenu said:


> Never mind the planes mike, 2 electric sanders counts as a tool collection in my book! :lol:
> Cheers, Ed



Collector :shock: !!

God no!!! I'll have to chuck the sheet sander in the bin, then! My excuse is that it was a freebie......it is great at sanding plaster down! It hardly ever gets used on wood............I'm getting pretty confident with a scraper now.

Mike


----------



## Mattty (24 Jan 2009)

Nice storage sir! But forget that- look at the kit... :shock: 8) 

Those 3 woodies are beautiful. Where are they from? They look new. And the mallet also i thought was especially nice- Lignum?


----------



## Karl (24 Jan 2009)

Matty - the woodies are by our very own Philly. 24" jointer, 15" jack and a mitre plane are in the main pick. A couple of his shoulder planes are also in the "shelving" pic. The mallet was a recent acquisition from Workshop Heaven - Lignum Vitae. Really nice weight in the hand, and hard as nails.

Mike G - you need glasses mate. I count 18 planes on the pics. And that doesn't include the ones under the bench  . Actually, I do consider myself to be a bit of a collector. I have some really nice planes, all but one of which was bought before the price increases last summer, and most at discount. I have considered selling some, but can't bring myself to do it ! 

Joiner - I have my "site" tools in separate storage under the outfeed table for the TS. My 'shop is actually a single garage, so not that big really. I did post a thread a while ago, but like most things it has evolved to accomodate new equipment and a better understanding of my own working patterns. I will post a new thread it it'd be of interest?

Paul - It's great having everything on hand! And the best thing about this set up (as opposed to fixed shelving) is that anything can be moved as required. Or (as in the case of my two SS gifts) a couple of panel pins are inserted and bobs your uncle.

Anyway, i'm off to polish those woodies again.....  :lol: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## MikeG. (24 Jan 2009)

karl":rrt1pvl4 said:


> Mike G - you need glasses mate. I count 18 planes on the pics
> Karl



I'm wearing them! I can still only see 14........although there might be an extra one on the second shelf on the left. I reckon you are just imagining the ones you haven't bought yet


----------



## Karl (24 Jan 2009)

Mike Garnham":23krur3t said:


> I reckon you are just imagining the ones you haven't bought yet



:lol: 

Well there's not many of those :lol: 

OK - 14 on the shelves. Veritas scraper above the chisels. 3 x woodies on the right. 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Lord Nibbo (24 Jan 2009)

karl":3t8ch6wu said:


> I thought I would share some pics of my very simple tool storage
> 
> 
> Karl



Well there's nothing simple about those lovely tools Karl, I didn't start anything as organised as you though. I used to bung it all in drawers






Out of site from prying eyes, what people can't see they won't want to nick!


----------



## Mattty (24 Jan 2009)

karl":2kjfxwbx said:


> *Matty - the woodies are by our very own Philly. 24" jointer, 15" jack and a mitre plane are in the main pick. A couple of his shoulder planes are also in the "shelving" pic. The mallet was a recent acquisition from Workshop Heaven - Lignum Vitae. Really nice weight in the hand, and hard as nails.*
> 
> Mike G - you need glasses mate. I count 18 planes on the pics. And that doesn't include the ones under the bench  . Actually, I do consider myself to be a bit of a collector. I have some really nice planes, all but one of which was bought before the price increases last summer, and most at discount. I have considered selling some, but can't bring myself to do it !
> 
> ...



Philly really is very gifted, they are stunning.

I made a Lignum mallet from a bowling ball nearly 20 years ago and it was superb. Unfortunately i lost it amongst house moves. I intend to do the same again soon. 

I'd love to see a fresh workshop tour. Please do when you have the time


----------



## John. B (24 Jan 2009)

So, them woody thing are planes then? No wonder I got strange looks when I turned the three or four that were given to me into beech pens


----------



## John. B (24 Jan 2009)

But I digress.
Going back to the storage on the wall. Mine are held by terry clips,
(with a small shelf over the tops of the blades)


----------



## Mr Ed (24 Jan 2009)

Karl, John, Mike and others

Theres some excellent 'working sets of tools' being shown here (lets not use the C word  )

Personally I gave up open shelf / wall storage some years ago because of frustration with dust. Although its not quite as picturesque, I favour drawers where things are covered up;






One day when I get the time these will become wooden drawers, rather than nasty red metal ones, but I fear thats a few years off.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Karl (24 Jan 2009)

Matty - I will do an updated 'shop post soon - ie when it is tidy!

John - Sacrilige ! A woodie turned into pens. D'oh.

Ed - I can understand the point about dust. And until recently some of my tools were "hidden away". But I brought them into the open for two reasons. 1) So that everything is to hand without having to look round, or duck down under the bench. 2) I've paid a lot of cash for most of the tools - I want to be able to see that investment when I go in the 'shop! 

I'm gonna change the title of this thread - i'd be interested to see how others store hand tools as well.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Shultzy (24 Jan 2009)

Mattty":1uums2k9 said:


> I made a Lignum mallet from a bowling ball nearly 20 years ago and it was superb.



Mattty, are all bowling balls Lignum Vitae, I have a couple and wouldn't mind making a good mallet out of one of them.


----------



## wizer (24 Jan 2009)

i'm on the lookout for a lump of Lignum for mallet no.2 or "The Basher"


----------



## Tom K (25 Jan 2009)

All youse guys suck I always end up with this :?


----------



## Rob H (25 Jan 2009)

this is still better than mine I carnt even get to my tools there all piled in the shed till i get the new shop finnished i will try to get a pick it will make you feel better!!




Tommo the sawdust maker":y5i3bt4o said:


> All youse guys suck I always end up with this :?


----------



## Johnboy (25 Jan 2009)

Schultzy, old bowls were made of Lignum Vitae but they are nor made from plastic. If the ones you have are wood then it will be Lignum Vitae.

John


----------



## woodbloke (25 Jan 2009)

Here's mine...the 'Tool Wall':






and this is just for Mike G :lol: 






and you can add to that little lot a compass plane, LN Mortise chisels, LV d/t saw, LV Beading Tool, DX60 and an NX60...not forgetting Pete's scratch stock
 nearly forgot...got a tasty centre gauge as well (Tiddles please note...is in on the wall, just not in the pic :wink: ) - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (25 Jan 2009)

Very nice Rob.

Aside from my comments about dust, it would worry me that this is like a tool pick 'n' pix for any shed burglars.

Cheers, Ed


----------



## woodbloke (25 Jan 2009)

...and when Waka looks, I now have a goodly supply of candles for the planes now :lol:  - Rob


----------



## Mattty (25 Jan 2009)

Johnboy":32tap93t said:


> Schultzy, old bowls were made of Lignum Vitae but they are nor made from plastic. If the ones you have are wood then it will be Lignum Vitae.
> 
> John



John's right from my experience, the old type are readily available though from car booties etc. It's probably worth popping in your local bowls club, they are bound to have a few old un's knocking about. Maybe even putting up a note offering a couple of quid each for them.

I picked up a pair of them for 2 quid, they even came in a bag with a jack!


----------



## Lord Nibbo (25 Jan 2009)

woodbloke":1r3vxqhe said:


> Here's mine...the 'Tool Wall':
> 
> nearly forgot...got a tasty centre gauge as well (Tiddles please note...is in on the wall, just not in the pic :wink: ) - Rob



I hate to say it Rob but your gonna run out of wall :lol: 

You even got all your sanding discs on show :shock: mine are all jumbled up in a heap in the bottom of a drawer *somewhere* :lol: 

In the words of Jeremy Clarkson......

Some say he's got a tool for picking his nose. :lol: 
Some say he 's even got tools that haven't been invented yet. :lol:

Joking aside, I'm with Ed, and I've said it earlier "What you can't see might not get nicked"


----------



## woodbloke (25 Jan 2009)

Lord Nibbo":16tzsafb said:


> woodbloke":16tzsafb said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine...the 'Tool Wall':
> ...



True enough, but it can't be seen  - Rob


----------



## Waka (25 Jan 2009)

woodbloke":w56j08qs said:


> Lord Nibbo":w56j08qs said:
> 
> 
> > woodbloke":w56j08qs said:
> ...



And nor can the candles :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeG. (25 Jan 2009)

woodbloke":98276c07 said:


> and this is just for Mike G :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah........twelve surplus planes! When's the car boot sale?  

Mike


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jan 2009)

Take no notice, Rob - you haven't even started on the plough, combination and multi-planes yet 8)  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (25 Jan 2009)

For Mike G again, here's a few more:











...you'd need some *serious* wedge to buy some of these bad boys at a booty :shock: - Rob


----------



## Ironballs (25 Jan 2009)

Dear lord, that is a lot of planes. I might print that picture out for use when justifying the next plane purchase to the in house bank manager


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Jan 2009)

woodbloke":3p04mfab said:


> For Mike G again, here's a few more:



He'll probably go all apoplectic when he sees that lot :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Lord Nibbo (25 Jan 2009)

I think I might ask the moderators to lock this thread, it's just pure porn. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's getting plane silly :lol:


----------



## mahking51 (25 Jan 2009)

Sod it!
Just going to get my camera.............  :lol: 
Martin


----------



## mahking51 (25 Jan 2009)

Perhaps not, I don't have two days to get them all out....... :twisted: 
Martin


----------



## wizer (25 Jan 2009)

Can I Join in? 

This is how my tool wall has developed over the last 18months






Spoke shaves, chisels, saws, some clampsm etc. I'm probably going to get rid of the pin board, doesn't really have much use. I might put a proper cabinet on the wall or just arrange it better like John.B and Rob

When Mark an I built my work bench, Mark had the idea of making pull out trays directly under the top for tools to be placed. 






I havn't yet made the drawers, they're on my list for this spring/summer. I'm going to make it permanent storage for the planes and some of the tools. The only problem is dust and shavings falling through from the dog holes. So I might add a dust sheet or something.

Most other tools are currently stuffed in this drawer






It houses screwdrivers, knives, squares, rulers, etc, etc. It also needs a redesign

..and just for Mike. This is my somewhat minimal plane collection


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Jan 2009)

Mike Garnham":1553uklt said:


> Paul Chapman":1553uklt said:
> 
> 
> > PS. Don't listen to that Garnham bloke - you can *never* have too many planes



Ask him how many cricket bats and balls he's got tucked away! :wink: 

Cheers Mike!


----------



## Waka (25 Jan 2009)

We're just surrounded by collectors :wink: :wink:


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Jan 2009)

Shultzy":23z86ru6 said:


> Mattty":23z86ru6 said:
> 
> 
> > I made a Lignum mallet from a bowling ball nearly 20 years ago and it was superb.
> ...



I believe the older ones are.. Certainly the better quality woods will be LV. 
I ran some down on eBay, but they were too nice to turn into a mallet/s. I am still looking!


----------



## MikeG. (25 Jan 2009)

woodbloke":39ibvmdw said:


> For Mike G again, here's a few more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:shock:


----------



## MikeG. (25 Jan 2009)

WTF.......?!

-

Speechless......

-

Actually, feeling just a bit dizzy.........


----------



## MikeG. (25 Jan 2009)

Benchwayze":3sib04bp said:


> Ask him how many cricket bats and balls he's got tucked away! :wink:
> Cheers Mike!



Two and none (I don't collect!  )



> ..and just for Mike. This is my somewhat minimal plane collection



I like you more and more Tom......even though you have about twice as many planes as you need..... 

Mike


----------



## John. B (25 Jan 2009)

I think a few of these lads need to get out more :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Karl (25 Jan 2009)

Come on Tom - you're letting the Collectors side down. I don't see a jointer for a kick off. 

Nice LN by the way :wink: 

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Jan 2009)

Mike Garnham":2kzedruu said:


> Benchwayze":2kzedruu said:
> 
> 
> > Ask him how many cricket bats and balls he's got tucked away! :wink:
> ...



I wish I didn't collect.. But I do!


----------



## wizer (25 Jan 2009)

Karl: Honestly, I can't see me buying many more planes. I think the only one I want is a scraper plane. I have no desire to dimension wood by hand, life is too short. I'd buy a compass plane if one come up. The No.9 is a pure luxury, but it's fantastic in use. Really glad you _forced _it on me


----------



## Tom K (25 Jan 2009)

So would this count as a collection?






Very jealous of Robs Record screwdriver though :mrgreen:


----------



## Ironballs (25 Jan 2009)

No, it's an obsession  

Somebody get that quote from Tom and pin it up on the board somewhere, we can remind him of it when he's bored of having the entire LV catalogue in his shed and is asking us what we think of Norris' :wink:


----------



## Philly (25 Jan 2009)

Come on Rob, Mike's about to have a heart attack :lol: 
Let him know not all those planes were yours,
Philly :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (25 Jan 2009)

Philly":2c3q7879 said:


> Come on Rob, Mike's about to have a heart attack :lol:
> Let him know not all those planes were yours,
> Philly :lol:


 
OK Philly, I'll come clean  This collection of ironmongery was assembled at the Bash we had a couple of years ago now at my place. One or four early Phillyplanes there, along with a *genuine* Krenov plane, my super fettled No4, couple of multi-planes and of course the LN Phillybrush - Rob


----------



## woodbloke (26 Jan 2009)

Tommo the sawdust maker":1g7vrgp3 said:


> Very jealous of Robs Record screwdriver though :mrgreen:


Now I'm confuzzlled :? ..._what_ Record screwdriver, or am I missing something? - Rob


----------



## Tom K (26 Jan 2009)

woodbloke":3fyhwwg5 said:


> Tommo the sawdust maker":3fyhwwg5 said:
> 
> 
> > Very jealous of Robs Record screwdriver though :mrgreen:
> ...








Isn't that the original screwdriver (lower left) for your Record 405?


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Jan 2009)

Tommo the sawdust maker":18vpicn6 said:


> Isn't that the original screwdriver (lower left) for your Record 405?



No, it's mine and it's the screwdriver for my Stanley #55  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul

PS Rob doesn't have a Record #405 but we're working on him :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jan 2009)

My next plane purchaes is going to be .....


http://www.breseplane.com/index.html

But heaven knows when!


----------



## Tom K (26 Jan 2009)

Hi Paul, so close but no cigar then :lol:


----------



## Philly (26 Jan 2009)

Benchwayze":3ifrplx7 said:


> My next plane purchaes is going to be .....
> 
> 
> http://www.breseplane.com/index.html
> ...



Ron is a lovely bloke and he makes smashing planes - you won't be disappointed!
Philly


----------



## woodbloke (26 Jan 2009)

Paul Chapman":5c0luzco said:


> Tommo the sawdust maker":5c0luzco said:
> 
> 
> > PS Rob doesn't have a Record #405 but we're working on him :lol:


 
...and unlikely to succeed, at the present time, but I wouldn't pass up the opportunity for one of them new fangled LV ploughs or skewed rebate jobbies :lol: 
The only Record tool on the table belonging to me is the uber-fettled, ultra shiney No4 at the other end of the table - Rob


----------



## Philly (26 Jan 2009)

And to the original post - I used to use boards hung on french cleats to hold my hand tools. I put some pics here..
http://www.philsville.co.uk/toolracks.htm







After a few years of that (and the lesser used tools being covered in a layer of fine dust) I decided to go for a chest of drawers. Nothing to do with running out of wall space..... :lol: 

I put step-by-step photo's of its construction here...

http://www.philsville.co.uk/toolchest.htm






I've since built a lower section for this chest to sit on top of. It has wheels to allow the whole chest to be rolled around the workshop. I still have the drawers to complete for the lower chest - pics when it happens. Or if.... :roll: 

I must say I do love the tool chest - it gets daily use and has worked out very well for me. I know exactly where each tool lives and get into the habit of returning each tool to its proper place. The tools don't get covered in dust, they are protected from being bashed inadvertantly, and it looks pretty awesome for visitors when they visit the'shop.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Philly (26 Jan 2009)

Sorry - found a pic of the complete "trio" of chests.






The small one on the top is for some of my handsaws. More pics here....

http://www.philsville.co.uk/saw_till.htm

As you can see, there is space for three large drawers in the lower section for holding moulding planes and stuff.

Cheers
Philly


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jan 2009)

Thanks Philly. Now coming from yourself, that is recommendation indeed... 

I will probably have to buy a kit... But it's something I wanted to do since I read Jim Kingshott's 'Making and Modifying Tools' . 

Have you seen the new smoother that Jameel at Benchcraft is making? 

http://oudluthier.blogspot.com/

Looks the biz! 

Thanks again Philly...


----------



## Mr Ed (26 Jan 2009)

I think the Brese planes look excellent and I have considered the kit, however I think it may be one of those things where there is more work to it than meets the eye. I have a feeling Jameel is making it look easy, having seen some of his other work.

Also in the 12 months since I first looked, they have become considerably less attractive due to the sterling / dollar situation.

If you decide to do one I would have a keen interest in the WIP pictures  

Cheers, Ed


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jan 2009)

Hi Ed, 

No problem; when I start... For sure though, I will wait for the exchange rate to settle down again to something like it was 9 months ago; which I believe it must do. 

My advantage is that if I need to buy any tools I don't have, to complete the project, I am always prepared to do so... Within reason of course! That is to say, if I will be able to use the tools for other projects. I'm not sure about a milling machine though! Unless I use Machine Mart. :shock: 

Anyhow, there will be WIP pics.


----------



## jhwbigley (26 Jan 2009)

well here is my tool cupboard i made my self for my GCSE. 




its made from pine and old science desks :lol: those comb joints took some chopping (hammer) when i get into my new workshop, i'm going to make a new one that will fit above my bench and wont stick out as far, i like how some of you guys have your plane laying on there side, looks a great idea!

oh and for mike 






how did i fit all those in there? :roll:


----------



## MikeG. (26 Jan 2009)

jhwbigley":2lpmv3m2 said:


> oh and for mike
> :roll:



I just don't get it...........surely you have 7 virtually identical planes there? Why?Why?Why?Why?Why?Why?Why?

What on earth am I missing? I have planed for 30 years and only occasionally thought I might do with something a bit bigger..........and just lately thought a scraper plane might be an idea........but I've managed perfectly well with one plane for most of that time. I've made some bloody nice furniture, sold lots, and managed to do pretty much whatever I wanted with a plane....what on earth am I missing? You people are nuts!  

Mike.......

........who is getting quite close to some sort of crisis.....


----------



## wizer (26 Jan 2009)

So it seems split almost even Wall vs Cabinet.


----------



## Doug B (26 Jan 2009)

Mike,
They are all trying to push you down that *slope* :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It`s this site even i`m up to 5 planes now :shock:


----------



## jhwbigley (26 Jan 2009)

Mike Garnham":22e1j737 said:


> I just don't get it...........surely you have 7 virtually identical planes there? Why?Why?Why?Why?Why?Why?Why?
> You people are nuts!
> 
> Mike.......
> ...



well ok, from left to right, no3, no4, no4, no4, no4 1/2, no5, no7 and a rebate plane.. ok i have 3 no4's but i don't have a planer thicknesser :lol:


----------



## Karl (26 Jan 2009)

James - I remember the days when I had just the 5 planes. Only seems like yesterday...

Cheers

Karl


----------



## MikeG. (26 Jan 2009)

James B":245utzph said:


> Mike,
> They are all trying to push you down that *slope* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> It`s this site even i`m up to 5 planes now :shock:



OK B........I'll see you at Ally Pally in a couple of weeks and you can tell me why I should add to my almost overstocked workshop....  I will actually try a scraper plane out of curiosity.........
..............then think about it for a few years.........
........before deciding I can probably manage without!!

Mike


----------



## jhwbigley (26 Jan 2009)

im on the look out for a no6 and a no5 1/2 aswell =P~


----------



## MikeG. (26 Jan 2009)

jhwbigley":1jjc48rq said:


> no3, no4, no4, no4, no4 1/2, no5,



Isn't that 6 planes that all do exactly the same thing?

Mike


----------



## jhwbigley (26 Jan 2009)

no5 a jack plane, but they all plane :lol: 

John


----------



## Doug B (26 Jan 2009)

To take my tally to 5, i`ve just been given a Record No 778.
I accepted it with grace, but haven`t seen anything like it before  
Prior to that i was given a plough plane with more blades than i though possible.
All these years with just a No 4 1/2 & 8 i`m not ready for this fancy stuff :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jan 2009)

Mike, 
If we are hand-tool 'galoots', then we need more than one plane. We need more than one chisel, more than one saw, more than one hammer, mallet etc. 

As for bench planes, I'm sure you'll agree that a smoothing plane is pretty well useless for joining long edges with a 'rubbed-joint'. You need a jointer for that job. You might also need a fore-plane for flattening panels, or cross grain prep-planing. You need a jack plane for rough planing from sawn. You can use a Jack for some smaller rubbed joints where the long jointer would be cumbersome. You need a smoother for finishing. 

With some timbers you will need a bevel-up block plane for the finest finish and end-grain. A scraper plane, if you can find one, will provide the best finish on awkward grain, without the need to burn your thumbs using a panel scraper.

Add to that rebate planes, combination moulding and grooving planes and already you have eight different planes. I would say this is a comprehensive set that should be enough for normal work. 

However, you will need spare blades to save time honing whilst you are working. Also many of us have more than one of some types of bench plane to save time further. We can just pick up another when the edge dulls on the plane we are using. 

It's a matter of preference, but to do the job properly, you need the proper tools and again I would say eight planes is my minimum to do everything I might tackle.

Yes, we could get by with less. I can cut a mortice with a firmer-chisel, but better to use a mortice chisel. I like to do a job as well as I can. The right tools help me.

That's my reasoning, but I will admit to buying planes that not only look good, but perform better for those ultra jobs. 

I understand why you feel all these repeat these tools to be OTT, but my personal feelings about 'collecting' planes is that if Waka, and chaps like him collect planes because they love the things, that's OK by me! .. I ain't far behind.  

Cheers Mike. HTH

John


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jan 2009)

Mike Garnham":ihvd7juz said:


> I will actually try a scraper plane



You ought to, Mike, it will give far better results than those powered sanders of yours. But if you try one out at a show, I hope they have it honed and set up properly so that it's working well.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2009)

Sadly, even at the hand tool events, I often find planes not ready to try. LN's _were _at West Dean, but Veritas _were not_ at westonbirt. I don't think you've got a chance at Ally Pally. It's one of the reasons I don't buy so many hand tools. I want to know how to use it or how good it works, before I buy.


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jan 2009)

wizer":3i4jb4zt said:


> Sadly, even at the hand tool events, I often find planes not ready to try.



This is often the case. At one of the hand tool events (West Dean, I think) a bloke was trying out a Veritas #80 scraper and was struggling because the hook was no good. I borrowed a burnisher from Mike Hudson of Clifton and put a new hook on it for him. It worked so well that he bought it  

I really should be on commission...... :-k :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## MikeG. (27 Jan 2009)

Benchwayze":1p8lgdk1 said:


> Mike,
> As for bench planes, I'm sure you'll agree that a smoothing plane is pretty well useless for joining long edges with a 'rubbed-joint'. You need a jointer for that job. You might also need a fore-plane for flattening panels, or cross grain prep-planing. You need a jack plane for rough planing from sawn. You can use a Jack for some smaller rubbed joints where the long jointer would be cumbersome. You need a smoother for finishing.
> 
> With some timbers you will need a bevel-up block plane for the finest finish and end-grain. A scraper plane, if you can find one, will provide the best finish on awkward grain, without the need to burn your thumbs using a panel scraper.
> ...




But I do all of that with one plane and a scraper. Now that I have a planer thicknesser, cleaning up edges for rubbed joints isn't an issue. And why on earth would you need more than one mallet?

Paul.....the belt sander is useful, but I always finish with a blade (expect that spalted sycamore.......which was impossible).

Bewildered

Mike


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2009)

Paul Chapman":fsid1nse said:


> a bloke was trying out a Veritas #80 scraper and was struggling because the hook was no good.



How odd. That was what I was trying to play with at Westonbirt and the guy demo-ing didn't have a clue how to sharpen it. Needless to say I didn't invest.


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jan 2009)

wizer":3ca4x8lw said:


> That was what I was trying to play with at Westonbirt and the guy demo-ing didn't have a clue how to sharpen it. Needless to say I didn't invest.



Yes, they probably lose a lot of sales because of that.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jan 2009)

Mike Garnham":27oshf2r said:


> Benchwayze":27oshf2r said:
> 
> 
> > Mike,
> ...



Okay Mike.. Horses for courses then! If you can get away with one plane, then that's great. I can't criticise you for that. 

I have these tools because I wouldn't want to spend time trying to level a long edge with a No 4, smoother, any more than I would want to set 1/2", No.16 gauge panel pins with a 2 lb Ball-pein hammer. You must agree there are some tools that have to be 'duplicated'?


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jan 2009)

Mike Garnham":2nylydfp said:


> But I do all of that with one plane and a scraper. Now that I have a planer thicknesser, cleaning up edges for rubbed joints isn't an issue.



You really shouldn't judge everyone on the basis of how you do things. We don't all have planer/thicknessers, table saws, band saws and lots of other tools and machinery that you have.

We each do things the way we do for our own reasons and based on our own circumstances.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Jan 2009)

Mike, 

More than one mallet? 
Okay:

I use a small mallet for dovetailing and small mortices. I use a larger carpenters' mallet for heavy morticing. 

I also have a 12" P/T, a darned good one, that I use for planing and thicknessing rough stock, because I don't have the strength or the time any more. I could use my planer to do rubbed joints, but it's a matter of pride to me, to do this with hand-tool. For that I need a Stanley Jointer or at least a Fore-plane. 

If I buy more planes, it will be because I think they will do a better job than my older ones. Will I offload the older ones? Only if they weren't presents from my family, which most of them are. 

We'll have to beg to differ here Mike!  

Alla best.


----------



## MikeG. (27 Jan 2009)

Paul Chapman":3u5or1nr said:


> You really shouldn't judge everyone on the basis of how you do things. We don't all have planer/thicknessers, table saws, band saws and lots of other tools and machinery that you have.



I don't Paul, and I really hope this incredulity of mine isn't seen as anything else......I sincerely don't mean to offend, or say that I know best.

I speak from a position of having had no machinery whatsoever until 2 years ago...........I did it all by hand, and with hand-held power tools. I have therefore done 30 years or so of hand-work aided by a router and a belt-sander, and hindered by a jigsaw. For 6 months of the year for a good number of years I made a living making furniture like this.....
....and never needed all the kit that seems to be the accepted minimum on here. Hence my incredulity. 

Maybe one of you guys in East Anglia should invite me over to show me what I am missing out on?

Apologies again if I have sounded strident.............I am just honestly dumbstruck.

Mike


----------



## woodbloke (27 Jan 2009)

Benchwayze":3tpm1t5a said:


> Mike,
> 
> More than one mallet?
> Okay:
> ...



I'm similar to John in that I've got a p/t to take the hard work out of stock prep and I've got a general purpose lignum carver's maul which I wouldn't be without. The planes have really been collected over the years or have been made or fettled as projects in the 'shop (or indeed have been bought as Christmas presents) Although I always pick up the LV LA planes now from preference, all the other ones under the bench have been accumulated :wink: :roll: over several years and have a bit of a sentimental value, so I wouldn't want to get rid of them - Rob


----------



## Waka (27 Jan 2009)

I'm not sure that it's a need to have loads of planes and hand tools, I think in a lot of cases, due to marketing and hand tool shows, we feel that we need that item. In truth this is probably not the case. 

I'm guilty of spending silly money on tools, but I have in mind of leaving a well stocked tool cabinet for generations to come, hence the time spent on the tool cabinet under construction.

Do I need all these tools, certainly not, but I don't have the heart to sell them. For example I have a 24" Leigh DT jig that I've had for years but never use because I do them by hand, but its still there just in case.

So whatever your tool stock, just enjoy using them.


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2009)

I only had a square mallet until recently and couldn't get on with it. The new round mallet that I turned at Allen's is much nicer to use, but it's lightweight and won't last long if I use it for a lot of bashing. That's why mallet mk.2 will have a lignum head, as soon as I spy a suitible piece of lignum. So then I'll have 3 mallets  I also like the look of the brass topped mallets for intricate carving type work. Ahem, that'll be 4 :-# 

I think the main thing Mike 'forgets' is that most of us are either hobbiest or at very least _enthusiasts_. For every forum member there must be a hundred woodworkers who do only have a minimal kit. Like it or not, this forum (all forums?) attracts enthusiasts who love the subject as apposed to 'like it' or 'do it for money'

I'm and IT consultant and whilst, as a family, we own 2 laptops and 2 pc's. I don't have a need to have the latest technology or the very best equipment money can buy.


----------



## wizer (27 Jan 2009)

Waka":3s34lj3u said:


> Do I need all these tools, certainly not, but I don't have the heart to sell them. For example I have a 24" Leigh DT jig that I've had for years but never use because I do them by hand, but its still there just in case.



I can relate to that. However, I am more of the mind that I don't want to loose the money I've spent on them. I've realised I probably won't use my leigh jig much, but I don't think I could sell it, knowing what I paid. I'd have had to have had a good load of work out of a tool to let it go. That way I could say it's earned it's keep.


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jan 2009)

Mike Garnham":fara78z5 said:


> I don't Paul, and I really hope this incredulity of mine isn't seen as anything else......I sincerely don't mean to offend, or say that I know best.
> 
> I speak from a position of having had no machinery whatsoever until 2 years ago...........I did it all by hand, and with hand-held power tools. I have therefore done 30 years or so of hand-work aided by a router and a belt-sander, and hindered by a jigsaw. For 6 months of the year for a good number of years I made a living making furniture like this.....
> ....and never needed all the kit that seems to be the accepted minimum on here. Hence my incredulity.



That's OK Mike, no offence taken  I'm equally incredulous that you worked for 30 years without machinery and only a #4 plane :shock: 

You were doing it the hard way. I have no machinery and work mainly with hand tools, so I've had to find the most efficient way of working. Having several planes of different lengths and set up differently makes the difficult task of converting sawn timber into nice furniture *relatively* easy. You should try it some time - not that you need to now that you have machines - but it would demonstrate, in a very simple way, what the rest of us are on about :wink: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## mahking51 (27 Jan 2009)

Waka wrote:


> but I have in mind of leaving a well stocked tool cabinet for generations to come


Little does he know that my plans for his imminent demise are well advanced and I have a cunning scheme to get Gill to adopt me so that I will be the benficiary of all his loot!.. :twisted: :twisted: 
Martin
aka advisor in chief on how to get him to spend more money on the tool cabinet :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (27 Jan 2009)

I don't see why anyone should try to justify or give a reason why they bought any particular tool.

I have two TV's but I can only watch one at a time (unlike Dell boy)

Many people have more than one car, but you can only drive one at a time.

My car can do 115 but I can only drive it at 70, so why buy a car that can do more than 70? Because I liked the car, it suited what I wanted it for. :? 

So If I like a particular tool I'll buy it. I suppose I'm a collector then.... :lol:


----------



## Karl (27 Jan 2009)

As the OP, I suppose I should contribute to the arguement in favour of all these beautiful, shiny, bubinga handled things.......

My view is that if you don't mind splashing the cash on nice tools (which I accept that not all will want to), then why not? Better than spending it on booze, horses and women!

It's a hobby. Why play golf with [insert name of cheap brand clubs] if you can afford Ping? To me there is an element of self satisfaction in having the best tools - if things aren't going right, you can't blame the tools. Also, as Waka says, these tools will be around long after I am gone (and i'm a youngster!). I hope that my children will one day learn (with my ever watching eye) how to use these tools properly. And put them to good use.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## Doug B (27 Jan 2009)

It is a good point about tools being past down, i`ve only bought 1 of my 5 planes, the others coming from grandparents of both mine & my wifes family.
So it`s another good reason to buy quality.
Wonder if the wife will see it that way :lol: :lol:


----------



## OPJ (1 Feb 2009)

I'm ashamed to reveal how I throw all my hand tools in to the top drawer of an old filing cabinet - but hey, it is very secure!    







I've got Lie-Nielsen plane socks for all my Stanley planes and there's a chisel roll you can't see that sits on top of this lot. My three Veritas planes live indoors. :wink:

One day though, I plan to build a new workbench and house this lot in the drawers below...


----------



## The Shark (2 Feb 2009)

Karl,
I spent 80% of my fortune on booze, horses and women. The rest I just wasted. :lol: 

Malc


----------



## MikeG. (2 Feb 2009)

The Shark":28mssvel said:


> Karl,
> I spent 80% of my fortune on booze, horses and women. The rest I just wasted. :lol:
> Malc



George Best, I think.......??


----------



## whybob71 (2 Feb 2009)

here's mine......some planes/saws are missing.....


----------



## woodbloke (2 Feb 2009)

What!...don't let Mike G see that, there's a *pair* of Vrebates in that cabinet :shock: - Rob


----------



## TrimTheKing (2 Feb 2009)

whybob71":3juczagp said:


> here's mine......some planes/saws are missing.....


 =D> 

Droooooooool.

Mark


----------



## Aled Dafis (2 Feb 2009)

I've been watching this thread with great interest, as I'd like to build something along the lines of a tool cabinet some day, but when??? 

I'm only 29, and although I keep telling myself that I have enough planes to carry out most projects, I know that more will be added in due course, and I couln't bare to make a tool cabinet to suit my current tool collection - I'm not a collector, I need these tools!!! (that's just in case the wife reads this :wink: ) - for it to be insufficient for my needs in the not too distant future.

Here is a shot of my tool wall a few months ago, and it's much the same now, except that I've sold my LN chisels, and am starting to put together a set of the new Ashley Iles chisels in their place.




:lol: :wink: :lol: 











I really would like to make a fitted cabinet like Whybob71 and Tony's (and Mr Studley), but I'm just too nervous that I'd outgrow it, how do you guys feel? Does this spell the end to your tool buying?

Cheers

Aled


----------



## fantaglub (9 Feb 2009)

hello

here's mine


----------



## Anonymous (9 Feb 2009)

Here's mine

Well, apart from the set of antique hollows and rounds, all the Philly planes and a few other bits 'n' bobs....


----------



## head clansman (13 Feb 2009)

Hi all 

this my tool storage at the mo , I finished the exterior to my shop by mid November 2008 then went in hospital to have major operation to my left heal , so as you can imagine not a lot been done since then till now , but i must take it easy for another nine months grrr.

So I'm just pottering for now , as thing get better hopefully next moth and the month after i got two planers coming so gradually i can start making a bench and then some wall hung tool cabinets for all my tools .

I sets of tools for my joinery, electrical plumbing decorating and mechanical all in different boxes and things its so flustrating not being able to get on and start making them i just have to site and waite. well here gos some pics i hope.hc 

my tool chest plus other storage units






battery drills






files






saws






variouse






left wheely box top plumbing right mechanical 






planes






routers






electrical 






will i be glad when all these come into wall hung cabinets.hc


----------

